# My new fish....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Just picked this fish up today. At the lefs he was attacking through the glass, so i had to pick him up.









He bit two holes through the bag on the way home.







Little bugger.

Even two hours after putting him in his new tank he is attacking my fingers through the glass.

Sorry about the pic quality, im no yorkshire.









View attachment 61511


View attachment 61512


View attachment 61513


View attachment 61514


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its hard to tell from the pics exactly what he is. Whatever he is, he looks really cool.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Try to get a good flank shot and post it in the ID forum.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

new pics

View attachment 61523


View attachment 61524


View attachment 61525


View attachment 61526


View attachment 61527


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

it looks like a Serrasalmus Eigenmanni


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranhaguy07 said:


> it looks like a Serrasalmus Eigenmanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz why I thought


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking killer


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Very nice! Wait til he fills out the dorsal area.
from Below Water Dot Com. Nice!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> Very nice! Wait til he fills out the dorsal area.
> from Below Water Dot Com. Nice!!
> [snapback]1027040[/snapback]​












That will be a while









But it will be cool to see him grow to that size.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's one hell of a find, congrats


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

not to be that guy, but i have heard scuttlebutt about people shoaling eigenmanni with pygos successfully.







food for thought at any rate. he's a beauty. great pickup.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> not to be that guy, but i have heard scuttlebutt about people shoaling eigenmanni with pygos successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this guy will shoal with anything.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome pick up!!! i was thinking it looked like a sanchezi, but maybe only cause i want one myself!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Score man. Something Different, Something awesome, and something Aggressive


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like the general consensus is Eigenmanni.:nod:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

did you picked him up at RI Aquarium in Providence ?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice fish... He looks awesome


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> did you picked him up at RI Aquarium in Providence ?
> [snapback]1027763[/snapback]​


Yeah i did. It was a toss up between him and the gold spilos they got in this week that are badass.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW. ok waspride, IM GITTIN AN EIGENMANNI, that blows ever brantii ive ever seen outta the ball park!!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

thats tight that you found a nice lookin fish thats mean as hell!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Eigenmanni!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

those spilos they (RI aquarium) have in this week ARE bad ass.... one of the buggers was attacking through the glass! i might have to go pick one up even though i have no tank to put him in. lol

nice fish btw!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> those spilos they (RI aquarium) have in this week ARE bad ass.... one of the buggers was attacking through the glass! i might have to go pick one up even though i have no tank to put him in. lol
> 
> nice fish btw!!
> [snapback]1045173[/snapback]​


It was a close draw in between the spilos and my eigenmanni.

The spilos they had there are really sick. They looked so healthy even after just arriving and you are right i had one go for my finger.

I would definately pick one of those up.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Piranhaguy07 said:


> it looks like a Serrasalmus Eigenmanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking fish


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to disagree and i'll most probably be wrong but i think the first few pics of it loo like a Manny!!!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

waspride said:


> Looks like the general consensus is Eigenmanni.:nod:
> [snapback]1027726[/snapback]​


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Kebabman said:


> Sorry to disagree and i'll most probably be wrong but i think the first few pics of it loo like a Manny!!!
> [snapback]1047481[/snapback]​


don't think its a manny, since those pics his humeral spot has more or less disapeared.

Frank agreed that it was an eigenmanni so his word stands. He is the expert.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

waspride said:


> Kebabman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to disagree and i'll most probably be wrong but i think the first few pics of it loo like a Manny!!!
> ...


Just because the guy spends his life studying the fish and compiling info on them suddenly he's an expert? Sheesh


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > Kebabman said:
> ...


i don't know how kindly frank may take to that









In all seriousness this site wouldn't be what it is today if it weren't for alot of Franks input.


----------

